# hook me up with her brother



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

Contexte : A veut présenter son frère à son amie B. B n'est pas intéressée, mais elle ne veut pas blesser son amie, A. Comment traduiriez-vous hook me up with her brother dans la phrase suivante : 

English
B: A wants to hook me up with her brother, but I'm really not interested. I'm not sure why she thinks we'd be good together. We're so different. 

Français : ... A veut me mettre en relation avec son frère ? A veut me présenter à son frère ? 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## LART01

Hi

_Elle veut me brancher sur son frère_, perhaps?


----------



## Lucky19

Elle veut que je sorte avec son frère. 
Elle joue les entremetteuses.


----------



## Kajeetah

Elle veut me maquer avec son frère (très familier et jeune, sûrement très franco-français aussi ça dépend vraiment du personnage!)


----------



## Youpi_Banane

Kajeetah said:


> Elle veut me maquer avec son frère (très familier et jeune, sûrement très franco-français aussi ça dépend vraiment du personnage!)



"Elle veut me caser avec son frère" est peut être plus neutre.


----------



## DearPrudence

Youpi_Banane said:


> "Elle veut* me caser avec* son frère" est peut être plus neutre.


C'est aussi ce que j'aurais dit. C'est familier aussi, mais moins "jeune" que "maquer".


----------



## Youpi_Banane

Il me semble que maquer n'est plus vraiment utilisé par les "jeunes" (en tout cas ceux que je cotoie). Au contraire, ce verbe fait penser aux films d'Audiard (père) où il est utilisé au sens premier du terme.


----------



## Kajeetah

Ca se disait encore quand j'étais jeune, mais c'est vrai que ça fait un bail maintenant. 
Et c'était plutôt dans des phrases du genre "Il est maqué?" (= il a une copine?)
_caser_


----------



## Youpi_Banane

Je connais plutôt cette forme moi aussi !

Si on se refère à WR, la copine ne serait vraiment pas une bonne copine !


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Youpi_Banane said:


> "Elle veut me caser avec son frère" est peut être plus neutre.



Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour vos excellentes suggestions, j'ai appris de nouveaux mots ! 

Si je comprends bien, _Elle veut me caser avec son frère_ est plus neutre. Sauriez-vous si ce serait possible d'employer _caser_ au Canada ? Je cherche un terme qui puisse s'employer sur les deux côtés de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Youpi_Banane

Caser est plus neutre en termes de niveau de langage, maquer étant plutôt vulgaire. Attention toutefois, utiliser caser montre son manque d'intérêt pour la rencontre.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Youpi_Banane said:


> Attention toutefois, utiliser caser montre son manque d'intérêt pour la rencontre.



Ah, ok, merci beaucoup pour ces précisions. Donc si je ne me trompe pas (Elle veut me caser avec son frère) est aussi égal à (She wants to set me up with her brother) ?


----------



## Kecha

Youpi_Banane said:


> Caser est plus neutre en termes de niveau de langage, maquer étant plutôt vulgaire. Attention toutefois, utiliser caser montre son manque d'intérêt pour la rencontre.


Je ne trouve pas, non. On entend "je suis casé(e)" dans le sens de "je sors avec quelqu'un" et cela n'implique pas un manque d'intérêt. C'est plus le contexte (c'est elle qui veut me caser, pas moi) qui donne cette impression.


----------



## Youpi_Banane

ShineLikeStars said:


> Ah, ok, merci beaucoup pour ces précisions. Donc si je ne me trompe pas (Elle veut me caser avec son frère) est aussi égal à (She wants to set me up with her brother) ?



Peut être, mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas d'en juger !



Kecha said:


> Je ne trouve pas, non. On entend "je suis casé(e)" dans le sens de "je  sors avec quelqu'un" et cela n'implique pas un manque d'intérêt. C'est  plus le contexte (c'est elle qui veut me caser, pas moi) qui donne cette  impression.



En effet, je voulais parler de caser dans ce contexte là, j'ai peut être été un peu vite en besogne.


----------



## Lucky19

Kecha said:


> Je ne trouve pas, non. On entend "je suis casé(e)" dans le sens de "je sors avec quelqu'un" et cela n'implique pas un manque d'intérêt. C'est plus le contexte (c'est elle qui veut me caser, pas moi) qui donne cette impression.



"Caser" signifie trouver quelqu'un pour vivre avec, se ranger, trouver chaussure à son pied, ne plus être célibataire, ne plus avoir à chercher l'âme sœur (=> caser = mettre dans une case.). Cela ne dénote pas de manque d'intérêt mais c'est une expression un poil péjorative quand même.

Dans le cas d'une personne demandeuse : Elle veut m'arranger le coup avec son frère.


----------



## Itisi

elle voudrait que je sorte avec son frère


----------



## Kecha

Lucky19 said:


> "Caser" signifie trouver quelqu'un pour vivre avec, se ranger, trouver chaussure à son pied, ne plus être célibataire, ne plus avoir à chercher l'âme sœur (=> caser = mettre dans une case.). Cela ne dénote pas de manque d'intérêt mais c'est une expression un poil péjorative quand même.


Oui, c'est vrai, il y a peut-être un peu l'idée de "settle down" là dedans. 
"Se maquer" (de mac, le maquereau) n'est pas tellement mieux de ce point de vu là.


----------



## Youpi_Banane

> "Caser" signifie trouver quelqu'un pour vivre avec, se ranger, trouver  chaussure à son pied, ne plus être célibataire, ne plus avoir à chercher  l'âme sœur (=> caser = mettre dans une case.). Cela ne dénote pas de  manque d'intérêt mais c'est une expression un poil péjorative quand  même.


De mon point de vue, utiliser une formulation péjorative montre le manque d’intérêt que l'on porte à la rencontre. Toujours selon moi, si on ne veut émettre aucun avis, il faut utiliser "me présenter son frère" qui est parfaitement neutre.


----------



## Itisi

Ma proposition aussi est neutre !


----------



## Mauricet

> si on ne veut émettre aucun avis, il faut utiliser "me présenter son frère" qui est parfaitement neutre


Ou _me présenter *à* son frère_ comme proposé initialement, avec l'inconvénient d'opter pour une _présentation_ dans un sens (elle à lui, ou lui à elle), ce qu'on peut éviter avec _me *faire rencontrer* son frère_.


----------



## Oddmania

ShineLikeStars said:


> Ah, ok, merci beaucoup pour ces précisions. Donc si je ne me trompe pas (Elle veut me caser avec son frère) est aussi égal à (She wants to set me up with her brother) ?


Hi,

Yes, pretty much, but I'm not completely positive about that. Is there a difference between _*to hook *_and _*to set *somebody up with somebody else_ in English?

As far as I know, there's a difference between _caser qqun (avec qqun d'autre)_ and _brancher qqun (avec qqun d'autre)_ in French. 
_Caser _means to see to it that they start dating. 
_Brancher _means to see to it that they meet, but then letting them do the job (simply "_mettre en relation" = _to get in touch, to make contact. No relationship implied).

A boy could tell a friend of his _"Je peux te *brancher *avec une fille, si tu veux"_ but he's unlikely to say _"Je peux te caser avec une fille"_ because that would imply he has the power to will her to say yes. That would also be a complete disregard for his male friend's feelings. Maybe he doesn't want to be _casé_, but simply wants to spend a single night with a girl.

On the other hand,_ A. essaye / veut me caser avec son frère_ is fine. This both implies disregard and a strong will to hook them up.



ShineLikeStars said:


> Sauriez-vous si ce serait possible d'employer _caser_ au Canada ? Je cherche un terme qui puisse s'employer sur les deux côtés de l'Atlantique.


I have no idea! I highly suspect it's not commonly used in Canada.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens d'aboutir sur ce vieux fil,  à partir d'un autre.

Alors, près de deux ans plus tard... je réponds à ShineLikeStars que oui, _caser_ est courant et serait très bien compris chez nous. 

_Maquer_ par contre fait plus franco-français.  Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu.
En « québéco-franglais » ce serait :  _Elle essaye de / veut me matcher avec son frère. _


> QUÉBEC – FAMILIER : Trouver un partenaire amoureux à.
> _Je l’ai matché avec ma sœur. Je pense qu’on va vous matcher ensemble ; vous allez faire un beau petit couple._


----------



## rosace17

Avec beaucoup de retard... Youpi_Banane, je suis d'accord que "me présenter (à)" est neutre (voir un peu ringard) mais le problème c'est que "hook me up with" ne l'est pas du tout. C'est argotique, et c'est plutot jeune, alors je trouve que lesdeux ne sont pas du tout dans le même registre...


----------



## traducting

Je dirais "Elle veut me faire rencontrer son frère".

"Hook me up with" veut dire faire rencontrer non pas faire coucher avec ni se caser avec.

On peut utiliser ce term "hook me up with" pour un contact professionnel "Can you hook me up with your agent?/youe Cleaning service/a waiter job in you town..." par moyen du réseau. 

Ce n'est pas la même chose que de dire, "She wants me to hook up with X." (ce qui serait très bizarre - elle veux que je couche avec X) ou plutôt "I hooked up with" (ca veut dire une aventure - en general sans profondeur)   - "I hooked up with" peut dire dans le sens de prendre develop un contact avec, ou bien aussi "coucher avec" mais ce sont deux signifigations bien disctints, qui sont assez claire par le contexte.

"Elle veut que je rencontre son frère."


----------



## tartopom

rosace17 said:


> C'est argotique, et c'est plutot jeune,


Then maybe

Elle voulait que je me fasse pécho par son frère.


----------



## Laurent2018

tartopom said:


> Elle voulait que je me fasse pécho par son frère.


----------



## DearPrudence

tartopom said:


> Elle voulait que je me fasse pécho par son frère.


This seems at odds with traducting's explanations:


traducting said:


> Je dirais "Elle veut me faire rencontrer son frère".
> 
> "Hook me up with" veut dire faire rencontrer non pas faire coucher avec ni se caser avec.
> [...] Ce n'est pas la même chose que de dire, "She wants me to hook up with X." (ce qui serait très bizarre - elle veux que je couche avec X) ou plutôt "I hooked up with" (ca veut dire une aventure - en general sans profondeur)


And personally, I must say "Elle voulait que je me fasse pécho par son frère." sounds extremely strange.
I might want to hook my sister up with my great colleague, but I wouldn't want to imagine them both actually hooking up/having sex/my sister being kissed or even f***ed by my colleague , as this phrasing suggests.


----------



## Nicomon

@ rosace17 qui a réanimé ce vieux fil :   Youpi_Banane, à qui tu t'adresses, semble avoir déserté le forum.
Je dirais plutôt "phrasal verb" qu'expression argotique.

Je rappelle par ailleurs que ShineLikeStars (qui a ouvert le fil en 2014) vit au Canada.
Alors des verbes comme _maquer _et expressions comme « _se faire_ _pécho... _ ben ça marche pas chez nous. 

Pour un contexte québécois familier, je dirais comme j'ai écrit en 2014 :
_Elle  essaye de / voudrait bien me matcher avec son frère.   _

Sinon, je dirais _caser _(proche de _fix up_) qui à mon avis convient compte tenu de ce qui suit : _I'm not sure why she thinks we'd be good together.  Caser quelqu'un avec quelqu'un (les mettre en couple) _ce n'est pas _*se *caser avec. _

Sinon on a :
_Présenter quelqu'un à quelqu'un = introduce someone to someone. 
Elle veut / voudrait que sorte avec son frère = she wants / would like  me to date her brother. 
Faire rencontrer quelqu'un à quelqu'un= arrange for someone to meet someone.    _

Extrait de cette page : HOOK UP – Phrasal Verb English Lesson


> You can also *hook *[someone] *up *or ask someone to *hook *[you] *up *with someone, which means two people get connected. For example:
> – I needed to get my car fixed, so can you *hook *me *up *with your brother, the mechanic?
> – Brad *hooked *Johnny *up *with Angelina, and now they are dating!


Je traduirais les exemples ainsi :
- _Je dois faire réparer ma voiture. Peux-tu me mettre en contact avec ton frère, le mécanicien ? 
- Brad a organisé une rencontre entre Johnny et Angelina et maintenant, ils sortent ensemble.

Elle veut que je rencontre son frère = she wants me to meet her brother.  _
Un peu trop neutre dans un contexte de "love match" à mon avis. 
On pourrait dire la même chose en remplaçant _frère_ par _mère _ou_ parents._


----------



## tartopom

Elle veut que je me rencarde avec son frère.


----------



## Nicomon

Le verbe « _(se) rencarder _» ne m'est pas familier, alors je me suis renseignée. 

Copié de cette page de la BDL : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Rancart et rancard


> Le nom _rancard_ a produit le verbe _rancarder_, aussi écrit _rencarder_, qui peut signifier *« fixer un rendez-vous »* ou « r*enseigner *».
> Ce verbe s’emploie aussi à la forme pronominale, _se rancarder _ou _se rencarder_, avec le sens de *« se renseigner ».*


Comme c'est argotique, ça ne serait sans doute pas compris de ce côté-ci de la mare.

Ce ne serait donc pas mon choix,  mais dans le contexte de ce fil (_she wants to hook *me* up) _j'imagine plutôt : _ 
Elle veut me rencarder / filer un rencard avec son frère_ = _me fixer un rendez vous. _

Au risque de me répéter,  il s'agit d'un verbe à particule (phrasal verb).  À mon avis, ce n'est ni jeune, ni argotique.
Et comme traducting l'a déjà mentionné, il ne faut pas confondre   _Hook someone up with_  et  _ Hook up with someone._

C'est le deuxième qui est parfois associé à_  casual sex. _hook up (casual meeting)


----------



## wildan1

Oddmania said:


> Is there a difference between _*to hook *_and _*to set *somebody up with somebody else_ in English?


Not in meaning--which is simply an opportunity for them to meet--not to go to bed together and certainly not to live together!

_Set someone up_ is more standard; _hook someone up_ is more colloquial. I could _set a colleague up with someone_ I know for a business meeting; I wouldn't _"hook" him up_ if I were describing it to my boss--to make it clear that this is a business and not a social opportunity!


----------



## merquiades

I'd agree mostly.  I think "hook up" doesn't necessarily imply a serious relationship taking hold and could be just a liaison, while "set up" might actually be an attempt to create a long term relationship.

So I guess I wouldn't like it if some friend said "hook me up" with your brother/sister.  "Set me up" might be more appropriate but in this case they're going for dinner.

I like "maquer" for "hook up".


----------



## traducting

"Set up" est une expression pour organiser un rencontre à potentiel amoureux entre 2 personnes. C'est ou c'était assez courant aux USA entre amis. "Joe set Linda up with his cousin." Ca veut dire que Joe pensait à organiser d'une manière ou une autre un rdv ou possibilité de rdv entre les deux avec une visé amoureux - avec visé sérieux.

C'est une expression pas recente du tout.

"Hook someone up with someone" comme on a dit plut haut est mettre 2 personnes en contact - qui peut être juste réseaux - mon mécanicien, mon avocat (puisque vous cherchez un avocat, un mécanicien - non pas pour chercher un amoureux.

et

"Hook up with someone" est une expression plus récente (qui existe depuis 15 ou 20 ans je crois) qui veut dire "coucher avec" et c'est tout, dans le sens de relation sexuel casuel, genre deux jeunes (ou moins jeunes) qui couchent ensemble - sans forcement de projet de part et d'autre de suite.


----------



## joelooc

Back in 2014, LART01's first answer: "brancher" (post #2) seems to me to be the most sensible one. It fits both the personal and professional contexts.


----------

